# Sperm fragmentation test



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

After 4 cycles with dreadful outcomes, we are looking at what next. I've always produced dreadfully low numbers, but in my last 2 cycles, we had no fertilisation (3 eggs and 2 eggs), which is likely my eggs, but we would like to do a sperm fragmentation test to rule out any special abnormalities, but don't know where we can get this down without travelling to London. Any suggestions?


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Taz
Not on Ireland so maybe someone else can help with more specific info, however we did the same test through GCRM Glasgow as outpatients.  I know that they have a branch in Belfast and outreach clinics in Letterkenny and Derry.  May be worth contacting anyway: www.gcrmbelfast.com

Turia x


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you Turia x


----------



## irishjen (May 25, 2016)

HI all, 
I went direct with the company , they are based in Belfast.
They are called Spermcomet.
They were brilliant over the phone , we collected a sample bottle and arranged a time for delivery.
Well worth doing the test as it showed really high fragmentation but at least we know now and on to embryo donation.
Best of luck to everyone.
J x


----------

